# Milwaukee m12 copper cutter



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone used this. I have a job starting next week with a ton of pre fab. Thought it might save time.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I use mine everyday and it's one of my favorite tools. They don't last very long though. I had one last almost a year but have been through 3 of them in the last 6 months. HD stopped selling them, probably due to the high number of returns.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

If it lasts a year and saves me time it's worth $100


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll probably use it twice a week after this job maybe I'll stretch that time frame out.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

They work well with regular maintenance.
After a cut, lean the tool vertical on its jaws to allow the water/ moisture to drain out.

And wd40 the **** out of jaws before putting the tool away after each job.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I like mine well worth the money if you got a decent amount of cuts to make. I'm not so sure if it's an everyday tool. Has anybody tried to replace the wheel yet? Thinking mines taking a little longer to cut through L tubing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like a neat little tool to save your knuckles from scraping against stuff in tight spots..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Fatpat said:


> They work well with regular maintenance. After a cut, lean the tool vertical on its jaws to allow the water/ moisture to drain out. And wd40 the **** out of jaws before putting the tool away after each job.


I did see in the last manual that you're suppose to keep that lubricated when it appears dry.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Would not be without it. Not a perfect tool but worth it for me.

If it shuts down when you it to wet just blow out with compressed air and set aside, it will work again. Longest time so far 2 weeks

Cutter wheels can be changed just a little tricky.

When springs weaken milwaulkie will repair if its still under warranty. If out of warranty just replace.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

We have 2 on each truck and 2 in the shop at all times. Ours see a lot of underground so they don't last very long. I haven't had one make it out of warranty yet but they replace / fix them every time. We break all of ours the same somehow they bind and torque themselves sideways. It throws the head out of alignment and they self destruct from there on


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have 2 all the time. Worth it. You know-I used some red high temp rtv silicone on the body ORing and switch etc. to get it waterproof. Replacement cutter heads are 40$. Nobody fixes stuff? I fix all my tools. Cleaned/greased the old boss's brute and got it back to life 200$!!!! Same Hilti 24 for 8 years now.l bunch of parts. Dewalt timber wolf dw124's got new parts. K1500-I keep breakin it. The list goes on.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't like that thing? It came in a kit I bought and thought that it was a neat idea. Tried it out and was disappointed. It's too slow and breaks too easily. I ended up giving it to a buddy of mine and he thought it was the greatest thing ever made for about a week then he ended up throwing it out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wookie said:


> Would not be without it. Not a perfect tool but worth it for me.
> 
> If it shuts down when you it to wet just blow out with compressed air and set aside, it will work again. Longest time so far 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Strange how long it takes the m12 to dry out. I got my partners hackzall wet and it shut down, I was ready to buy him a new one and 3 weeks later it was running normal.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like that thing? It came in a kit I bought and thought that it was a neat idea. Tried it out and was disappointed. It's too slow and breaks too easily. I ended up giving it to a buddy of mine and he thought it was the greatest thing ever made for about a week then he ended up throwing it out.


It was the only m-12 tool I have ever owned and hated the thing went through three of them in less than a year after the third on died I replaced it a dewalt cordless bandsaw and have never looked back


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Had another M12 die today after falling off a water heater onto the basement floor.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Good idea 
Now they just have to prefect it


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Good idea
> Now they just have to prefect it


Yes sir

Don't know why a tool designed to cut pipe that carries water would be so touchy when in contact with water:roll eyes:.

Definitely will not keep me from using it, I 'm more careful now and have backups.

Love the M12 tools and was excited when I saw the M12 led pistol grip light. $70.00 had to return it. Not a clean bright white light, an ok light just not a $70.00 light, very disappointed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Master I work for has one I could buy.... just don't see the need.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Years of plumbing, wrist hurts pretty bad after cutting copper all day. Will buy when perfected.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Eddy k said:


> Years of plumbing, wrist hurts pretty bad after cutting copper all day. Will buy when perfected.


 I will buy a new one every 3 months if I have to, now if it could only sand the pipe it would really be the perfect tool.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

KC-remember how the "pipe cat" had a 1/4" quick change adaptor on the side? 

I just use steel wool-sandpaper's gotten out of hand on the price.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This must be what you mean, first time I've seen one. Sounds like it didn't work too well.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/pipe-cat-copper-cutting-cleaning-tool-2550/


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We must be the odd ones. I rebuild everything. Even cordless tools. I've rebuilt my dewalt drill 3 or 4 times. The sawzall atleast once when it broke in two in my hands. I try and get the longest life possible out of my tools.


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Do it right and use a regular copper tubing cutter by hand


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redvvood said:


> Do it right and use a regular copper tubing cutter by hand


I am doing it right, all copper, no flex, no sharkbites. The only difference between me using my tubing cutter and you doing it by hand is my method is 4x faster.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I cut all my copper with a cordless bandsaw. Leaves no inside burr to ream, all you need is a skilled hand to keep the cut perfectly square, and wipe the end with a clean rag to get the burrs off it leaves behind.

Faster than any tubing cutter.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackhawk said:


> I cut all my copper with a cordless bandsaw. Leaves no inside burr to ream, all you need is a skilled hand to keep the cut perfectly square, and wipe the end with a clean rag to get the burrs off it leaves behind. Faster than any tubing cutter.


Hey boss man can you please post a video? 
I've been on the fence over a Dewalt 18v bandsaw.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey boss man can you please post a video? I've been on the fence over a Dewalt 18v bandsaw.


 Ive got the 18v bandsaw. I rarely pull out the bigger Milwaukee one anymore. I love that tool. Found it brand new on Craigslist for $80


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> Ive got the 18v bandsaw. I rarely pull out the bigger Milwaukee one anymore. I love that tool. Found it brand new on Craigslist for $80


That's lucky-or stolen Hahaha.
Anyways a while back I bought some 4 amp hour lithium xrp style batteries that would rock in a cordless bandsaw. I'm not giving up my cordless snake light or vacuum to upgrade just yet. I just hate how Bosch and Makita have 6 amp hour batteries already. But red and yellow fell behind.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> That's lucky-or stolen Hahaha.
> Anyways a while back I bought some 4 amp hour lithium xrp style batteries that would rock in a cordless bandsaw. I'm not giving up my cordless snake light or vacuum to upgrade just yet. I just hate how Bosch and Makita have 6 amp hour batteries already. But red and yellow fell behind.


There is a 20v vac. I am seriously thinking about making the up grade. The only issue is I don't want to give up my snake light aswell. Btw I was walking through home depot today and makita have a cordless/corded coffee maker. They should have spent that time and research on making their batteries better.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm almost done with yellow, red has better selection for plummers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw that coffee maker. I use a jetboil French press for my mud though. And I can let it boil for a few minutes. It's true Red came out with a lot of stuff really fast. But what I bought before all of that is still working and I don't want to spend 1350 for everything I have already. My toolbags and ladder are black and yellow-and this neat little rack to hold my tools and parts on top are a matching set.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I just grab one at timmies in the morning then heat it up during the day.
Back on topic I have never used the copper cutter. Still use the old ridgid midget cutters and the constant swing ones. I can get them as wet as I want


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I used high temp rtv silicone to seal mine when I replaced the head I was saying. But you can always drill a hole in the pipe before you cut it. I don't


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> I used high temp rtv silicone to seal mine when I replaced the head I was saying. But you can always drill a hole in the pipe before you cut it. I don't


Good idea, I'm not sure why Milwaukee didnt do that when building them as they must have figured that they'd get wet.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

My ladder and tool holder


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

We use doublestep ladders, little heavier but worth it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> I saw that coffee maker. I use a jetboil French press for my mud though. And I can let it boil for a few minutes. It's true Red came out with a lot of stuff really fast. But what I bought before all of that is still working and I don't want to spend 1350 for everything I have already. My toolbags and ladder are black and yellow-and this neat little rack to hold my tools and parts on top are a matching set.


This is the set my wife bought me for x-mas, Home Depot online $599.00 before and $539.00 after x-mas. It's still on the site but no price so I don't know if it's sold out. Way better than my old 18 volt Dewalt.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the blower worth a dang?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Helluva deal Debo.... you'll love the blower. Comes in handy for clearing an area or cleaning tight spaces. After work is complete in a basement, I say "alright now give the floor a good blow job" when it's time to pack up. Has three settings, so you can adjust it so it's not a dust storm too.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Would still need 
Dual port charger-
Sds hammerdrill 
Snake Light-best invention ever. 
Portable vacuum 
A recip for 2" galvanized that gets into tight spots. 
2 4 amp hour batteries


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't forget a radio!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Is the blower worth a dang?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just like Moon said, blower is awesome. I was in an attic today with blown in insulation, brought the blower in and shot it out of the way. Finished and shot the insulation back. When done I blew all the dirt and insulation off my self. You'll be surprised at the power.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Would still need
> Dual port charger-
> Sds hammerdrill
> Snake Light-best invention ever.
> ...


The recip in the kit is the 18 volt hackzall, with the location of handle and trigger you have a lot more control making one handed cuts and more strokes per minute than my old Dewalt. It's the go to tool in the kit.


----------

